# Udder Development?



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

My doe, Holly, will be 3 months along in three days. When will she start to udder up?


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

if she is a first freshener, she may start a month before she is due


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Yup she's a FF, so she should start usually around the 4 month mark?


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

that is what I have read...I haven't had a first freshener to actually kid so I am not possitive about it. I do believe it is correct though.


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

All of my does (FF or not) start filling around a month before. But my FFs seem to fill up really slowly and then right at the end (about 3 weeks before) really really start filling fast. My more experience does fill at a steady pace from a month out....

CJ


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

on FF I can feel their udder start to distend from their bodies - instead of being flat and more smooth at around 3 months.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

It all depends upon the goat, I had some that started 2 months, some only started uddering up 2 days before kidding.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

There is NO STANDARD. They are all so different.


----------

